# MC2SIO - Load PS2 games from SD Memory Card!



## fababop (Feb 12, 2022)

As the title says. Full explanation in video. I already ordered it to replace my ps2 HDDs


----------



## Shadow#1 (Feb 12, 2022)

fababop said:


> As the title says. Full explanation in video. I already ordered it to replace my ps2 HDDs


Out of stock so there is another place to buy?


----------



## Cyan (Feb 12, 2022)

It looks great !
I gave my FMcBoot card to a friend, I'll have to buy a new original MagicGate card to try. (and that adapter when in stock again, of course)

It doesn't tell whether Dual disc games are compatible or not.
At least, games where you can save before switching are fine.
It also doesn't tell the game format, I suppose ISO ? he said they need to be split, so it's a single file format and probably iso for easier use.
it's also region free?


----------



## spellforce7 (Feb 12, 2022)

you can make this thing yourself too from any ps1 or ps2 memorycard with very little soldering skills.


----------



## rantex92 (Feb 12, 2022)

Sadly out of stock + no clones yet...  wish i could score one just to fool around with it 

Can anybody confirm that the mc port is faster than the old usb 1 ports?


----------



## Harsky (Feb 12, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> Sadly out of stock + no clones yet...  wish i could score one just to fool around with it
> 
> Can anybody confirm that the mc port is faster than the old usb 1 ports?


The same video showed that it can run faster than USB loading but it's still early days and the compatibility isn't 100% but a lot of the games I would play seems to be in the "working category according to this list.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zHxhwT4nSkrCCAqJNlSndw1Yeh_9g3eL/edit#gid=669997000


----------



## rantex92 (Feb 12, 2022)

hmmm very intresting i did some research  on the memorycard port its 24mbps wich should equal around 3 mb  so yes its faster but not much but it seems thats just enough to fix the stuttering issues


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 12, 2022)

I literally just saw that vid, and was about to post about it heh..



spellforce7 said:


> you can make this thing yourself too from any ps1 or ps2 memorycard with very little soldering skills


The guy on the vid said that those guys added some components to the MC to improve compatibility, i'm not sure how does it perform without them. Also from the pic he showed it didn't look that complicated, definitely doable. Not sure if this mod could work for other clone MCs or just the genuine one? 


rantex92 said:


> Can anybody confirm that the mc port is faster than the old usb 1 ports?


The FMV didn't stutter from the footage, i want to know if it's close (or less) to SMB in terms of speed..


----------



## Maeson (Feb 12, 2022)

This looks mighty interesting, if it works as well as the video implies, I guess this could become the most straightforward way to go for PS2 games.

PS1 games on USB work great already.


----------



## rantex92 (Feb 12, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I literally just saw that vid, and was about to post about it heh..
> 
> 
> The guy on the vid said that those guys added some components to the MC to improve compatibility, i'm not sure how does it perform without them. Also from the pic he showed it didn't look that complicated, definitely doable. Not sure if this mod could work for other clone MCs or just the genuine one?
> ...


 from what ive found those are the specs so smb should definetly be faster 

HDD ATA interface: ATA-66 (Roughly 66MB/s).
Ethernet interface: 100Mbit (Or 12.5MB/s).
USB 1.1 interface: 12Mbit (~1.5 MB/s).
CD/DVD drive: 24x speed CD-ROM [3.6 MB/s], 4x speed DVD-ROM [5.28 MB/s].


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 12, 2022)

Maeson said:


> This looks mighty interesting, if it works as well as the video implies, I guess this could become the most straightforward way to go for PS2 games.
> 
> PS1 games on USB work great already.


Agreed, SMB is just way too messy.. This should be the optimal method for Slims.


----------



## Leon11 (Feb 12, 2022)

SMB is really improved in latest OPLs, especially FMV Stuttering and compatibility. You can easily buy a cheap router with a USB port, connect an external HDD, set the SMB connection on PC for the router once and you go. The speed is essentially like a healty DVD Drive minus some compatibility issue. There is only one thing that i hate of the SMB method, if you don't touch the controller for like 20 minutes the connection is lost, you have to reset the PS2, if you put a rubber on the analog mimicking movements when you are absent maybe you can workaround. You add ISO without conversion or split directly to the HDD, you can connect to the PC directly or create a network share if you leave it connected to the router.


----------



## Cyan (Feb 12, 2022)

isn't there any site where you can submit your PCB blueprint and get it build ?
if some manufacturers could just build and ship it on demand instead of waiting from resellers or clones that would be great.
maybe like this https://jlcpcb.com/ or https://www.pcbway.com/

My PS2 is modchip'd, but disc drive is sometime lazy 
SD would be a quick and easy replacement without investing in an HDD. (or is that easy to setup too? I never looked into it yet)


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Feb 12, 2022)

I/O performance is slightly better than the USB and slower than the SMB protocol. So it is light years away from the HDD. For most games it should be fine, but it is not a replacement imo.


----------



## fababop (Feb 12, 2022)

Maeson said:


> PS1 games on USB work great already.


Except FF7 Disc 1, it doesn't go past the intro screen.

*cries in Aeris tears


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Agreed, SMB is just way too messy.. This should be the optimal method for Slims.


SMB isn't messy. Get a large USB storage device (big thumbdrive or 2.5" HDD) a micro router with USB support and a 6in. ethernet cable. Set it up once and never need to touch it again. No home network or internet needed and the whole setup is "portable" and can move around with the Slim. I have two setups like this and they work perfect with zero maintenance and considerably faster then USB and the memory card method.
And I have done my own memory card mod and it runs OK but not as smooth as SMB.


----------



## fababop (Feb 13, 2022)

What about a PS2Netbox? Better solution probably? It looks like a external HDD, but it loads the games via ether, and powers via USB. Basically like a mini NAS.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 13, 2022)

Cyan said:


> SD would be a quick and easy replacement without investing in an HDD. (or is that easy to setup too? I never looked into it yet)


Internal HDD is a must for Fat PS2s, it's easy to install FreeHDBoot if you have either FreeMCboot on a MC or a modchip, you need to get either a SATA network adapter the gamestar one (works well though no ethernet port), or modify the OEM one with a SATA adapter board, both are the same in terms of performance. Highly recommended. 


esmith13 said:


> SMB isn't messy


It is, for those who just one to revisit & play their fav games and are new to this. 


esmith13 said:


> Get a large USB storage device (big thumbdrive or 2.5" HDD) a micro router with USB support and a 6in. ethernet cable.


I know about this, it's just considerably more extra stuff one needs to do in order to set it up opposed to this method(MC2SIO), again specially for first timers.. though i personally i wouldn't mind it, but since i use my Fat as my main system i don't see the need for it, maybe if i ever was hard pressed to use my Slim for whatever reason.. 


esmith13 said:


> And I have done my own memory card mod and it runs OK but not as smooth as SMB.


Good to know, i guess at least it's better than USB, though game compatibility between the two is something to be considered as well..


----------



## ciaomao (Feb 13, 2022)

I have setup a pi and smb. its headless and works like a charm.  never change a running system


----------



## Leon11 (Feb 13, 2022)

The SD card method is easier to setup at the beginning maybe, but the SMB is better to play games and once you have set it up, it's just a matter of drag and drop ISOs. If someone want an easier method but not reliable when there are better alternatives, don't complain after when a game freeze, stutters, or doesn't boot, or you have to split ISO specifically with the chance they don't work, and you need a specific version of OPL too.


----------



## fababop (Feb 13, 2022)

Leon11 said:


> The SD card method is easier to setup at the beginning maybe, but the SMB is better to play games and once you have set it up, it's just a matter of drag and drop ISOs. If someone want an easier method but not reliable when there are better alternatives, don't complain after when a game freeze, stutters, or doesn't boot, or you have to split ISO specifically with the chance they don't work, and you need a specific version of OPL too.


Curious , isnt a PS2Netbox easier than SMB? What about an external small NAS drive?


----------



## Leon11 (Feb 13, 2022)

Leon11 said:


> SMB is really improved in latest OPLs, especially FMV Stuttering and compatibility. You can easily buy a cheap router with a USB port, connect an external HDD, set the SMB connection on PC for the router once and you go. The speed is essentially like a healty DVD Drive minus some compatibility issue. There is only one thing that i hate of the SMB method, if you don't touch the controller for like 20 minutes the connection is lost, you have to reset the PS2, if you put a rubber on the analog mimicking movements when you are absent maybe you can workaround. You add ISO without conversion or split directly to the HDD, you can connect to the PC directly or create a network share if you leave it connected to the router.





fababop said:


> Curious , isnt a PS2Netbox easier than SMB? What about an external small NAS drive?


Maybe, because it's already set but the PS2Netbox requires a specific version of OPL but i'm not sure on this, plus it's pricey, hard to find, and it doesn't add anything over a Router with an HDD connected.

I have this simple setup to my Slim, it works without problems, cheap and with any OPL version. The Router is the old one of my previous ISP so i didn't have to buy a new one. it is connected to the Slim and to PC, both ethernet.


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 13, 2022)

fababop said:


> What about a PS2Netbox? Better solution probably? It looks like a external HDD, but it loads the games via ether, and powers via USB. Basically like a mini NAS.


have one. identical functionally to a diy mini router setup and NOT proprietary... Also DIY is way cheaper


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Internal HDD is a must for Fat PS2s, it's easy to install FreeHDBoot if you have either FreeMCboot on a MC or a modchip, you need to get either a SATA network adapter the gamestar one (works well though no ethernet port), or modify the OEM one with a SATA adapter board, both are the same in terms of performance. Highly recommended.
> 
> It is, for those who just one to revisit & play their fav games and are new to this.
> 
> ...


not going to try and convince you since what you think is best for you, simply is. 
That said, for others reading this, compatibility is best with SMB, works with practically EVERY version of OPL, is more cost effective if you want to maintain a huge library, and while yes, takes more effort to setup it takes no effodt to maintain after that and therefore is more than worth it IMHO.


----------



## Maeson (Feb 13, 2022)

I honestly don't see the point of having to get a FAT system for HDD or using SMB (and I have the second one set up myself) or what-have-you, if the SD MC works just like playing off discs as the video says.


If it truly works as mentioned and performs well, having a MC-like device on the system to access games is far less messy than having ethernet or usb cables all around, and not needing to have a computer turned on to load the games on the typical SMB setup is another plus. Not to mention, adding games to an sd card is simpler than the internal hdd process.

It just sounds like a much more elegant and simple way of doing things, I will keep an eye on it, I really hope it's not a dud. 

We'll see.


----------



## CoolMe (Feb 13, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> compatibility is best with SMB


You mean better than with internal HDD? If so, curious to know why you think it is, as from my experience it plays all the games i have on it without issues..


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 13, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You mean better than with internal HDD? If so, curious to know why you think it is, as from my experience it plays all the games i have on it without issues..


Really? Come on now, the subject of the thread is a memory card storage mod for OPL. Why would a Phat PS2 user even LOOK at this??? I am making the assumption we are evaluating all of this as a disc-less solution for a SLIM PS2...


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 13, 2022)

Maeson said:


> I honestly don't see the point of having to get a FAT system for HDD or using SMB (and I have the second one set up myself) or what-have-you, if the SD MC works just like playing off discs as the video says.
> 
> 
> If it truly works as mentioned and performs well, having a MC-like device on the system to access games is far less messy than having ethernet or usb cables all around, and not needing to have a computer turned on to load the games on the typical SMB setup is another plus. Not to mention, adding games to an sd card is simpler than the internal hdd process.
> ...


It is definitely a cleaner setup - no question. The problem comes with compatibility (granted it will likely improve over time) and cost effectiveness when you want to maintain a large library of games. 

You also have to keep in mind that while running OPL in the proper mode to use MX4SIO, you can't use a normal memory card AT ALL - not even in the other slot, which limits you to virtual memory cards for any game you're playing via MX4SIO.


----------



## rantex92 (Feb 13, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> Why would a Phat PS2 user even LOOK at this???


because some people like just to mingle with those devices   idk call me freak but i got a phat with hdd were i wanted to try the mc2sio and   a overkilled slim wich got a modchip wich got funtuna/opentuna wich got mechapawned + magic swap


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 13, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> because some people like just to mingle with those devices   idk call me freak but i got a phat with hdd were i wanted to try the mc2sio and   a overkilled slim wich got a modchip wich got funtuna/opentuna wich got mechapawned + magic swap


I get that in general, but then you can't use a real memory card and you limit yourself to about 1/30th the read speed that internal HDD has.

Now if you're tinkering because you like to tinker - good on you for having fun. Built one myself even tho I knew I wouldn't likely use it for more than experimentation. Using it regularly and having to ditch memory card support when you can just pop in a HDD is silly for long term use IMHO.


----------



## rantex92 (Feb 13, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> I get that in general, but then you can't use a real memory card and you limit yourself to about 1/30th the read speed that internal HDD has.
> 
> Now if you're tinkering because you like to tinker - good on you for having fun. Built one myself even tho I knew I wouldn't likely use it for more than experimentation. Using it regularly and having to ditch memory card support when you can just pop in a HDD is silly for long term use IMHO.


=0 thanks for clearing me up  i didnt thought about the memorycard issue till you mentiont it

but couldnt you just use a virtual memorycard ?


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 13, 2022)

rantex92 said:


> =0 thanks for clearing me up  i didnt thought about the memorycard issue till you mentiont it
> 
> but couldnt you just use a virtual memorycard ?


of course you can, and if you ONLY play via OPL and ONLY play on one PS2 that would be painless.
If you move from one PS2 to another or go to a friend's house, or still play some disc games, you still need a real memory card for that...


----------



## Leon11 (Feb 13, 2022)

HDD is the best of course. The comparison was Between SMB and SD Card. For simplicity the Internal HDD is not the simplest,  you need an adapter, official or not, then you need to connect the HDD to the PC with an external Sata or IDE USB adapter and you need a specific program like HDLDumb or if you have an official adapter you use HDLDumb in ethernet mode so you need the Fat PS2 connected to the PC, and first you need to format the HDD to the PS2 format. But of course the Internal HDD method is the best in any case, compatibility, performance, you can use that PS2 everywhere because the HDD is inside, you don't need to bring other things with you.


----------



## Flame (Feb 13, 2022)

im on the waiting list. hopefully i dont wait long.


edit:


that didnt take long

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20220214085305&SearchText=MX4SIO

for anyone who wants one


----------



## MockyLock (Feb 15, 2022)

Thank you.
Got one to give a try


----------



## Falange4000 (Feb 15, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> It is definitely a cleaner setup - no question. The problem comes with compatibility (granted it will likely improve over time) and cost effectiveness when you want to maintain a large library of games.
> 
> You also have to keep in mind that while running OPL in the proper mode to use MX4SIO, you can't use a normal memory card AT ALL - not even in the other slot, which limits you to virtual memory cards for any game you're playing via MX4SIO.


This version (mc2sio) permit save in your memory (the one with the opl) or even swap them, it’s in the video.


----------



## zfreeman (Feb 15, 2022)

Falange4000 said:


> This version (mc2sio) permit save in your memory (the one with the opl) or even swap them, it’s in the video.


Which some games require, as they will not accept OPL's virtual memory cards.


----------



## fababop (Feb 16, 2022)

Flame said:


> im on the waiting list. hopefully i dont wait long.
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...


MVP! 

Please let us know if it works well, i'm always skeptical of anything that comes from Aliexpress.


----------



## esmith13 (Feb 16, 2022)

so is the hardware wired identical to MX4SIO and just the software side is different or no?


----------



## Flame (Feb 16, 2022)

fababop said:


> MVP!
> 
> Please let us know if it works well, i'm always skeptical of anything that comes from Aliexpress.



me too, but beggers cant be choosers. 

ill make a semi-review once i get mine.


----------



## nutsack (Feb 17, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Internal HDD is a must for Fat PS2s, it's easy to install FreeHDBoot if you have either FreeMCboot on a MC or a modchip, you need to get either a SATA network adapter the gamestar one (works well though no ethernet port), or modify the OEM one with a SATA adapter board, both are the same in terms of performance. Highly recommended.


I'll say buyer beware on the Gamestar adapter. I can't recommend them at all. Mine was so poorly manufactured it wouldn't fit properly to the back of my Fat PS2 and I had to physically push and hold the thing in the entire time with my FreeHDBoot hard drive installed long enough to be able to make a Free McBoot memory card. Other than making the Free McBoot memory card that Gamestar adapter was worthless to me.

Meanwhile the official Sony Network Adapter fit in perfect so I just shared roms from my Raspberry Pi 3B directly through the ethernet port, launching OPL from my Free McBoot memory card.


----------



## PLEYOR (Feb 17, 2022)

fababop said:


> MVP!
> 
> Please let us know if it works well, i'm always skeptical of anything that comes from Aliexpress.


Bit skeptical myself but I've ordered the Bitfunx one, worth a punt for £11.


----------



## MottZilla (Feb 21, 2022)

I recall seeing a speed test results and while it is faster than USB it's still around 1.7MB/sec. That's still quite a bit slower than the optical drive which is around 3.6MB/sec for CD-ROM and 5.28MB/sec for DVD-ROM at maximum. But the results apparently offer smooth FMV playback compared to USB. And more options for people to choose from is great. For Slim PS2s it'll give another option to use systems with dead optical drives. The Network option would probably be better, but this might be easier for someone to setup and maybe cheaper.


----------



## Happy1337 (Feb 23, 2022)

nutsack said:


> I'll say buyer beware on the Gamestar adapter. I can't recommend them at all. Mine was so poorly manufactured it wouldn't fit properly to the back of my Fat PS2 and I had to physically push and hold the thing in the entire time with my FreeHDBoot hard drive installed long enough to be able to make a Free McBoot memory card. Other than making the Free McBoot memory card that Gamestar adapter was worthless to me.
> 
> Meanwhile the official Sony Network Adapter fit in perfect so I just shared roms from my Raspberry Pi 3B directly through the ethernet port, launching OPL from my Free McBoot memory card.


Sorry that happened to you - but I for myself can say that mine fits perfectly


----------



## cvskid (Feb 23, 2022)

I wonder if these things will eventually get mass produced so they are easier to get.


----------



## MottZilla (Feb 23, 2022)

cvskid said:


> I wonder if these things will eventually get mass produced so they are easier to get.


If there is enough demand I'm sure they will. Worst case they can be made at home. It's a very simple device hardware wise judging by the pcb and bill of materials I've seen.


----------



## Shadow-Zero (Mar 9, 2022)

Leon11 said:


> Maybe, because it's already set but the PS2Netbox requires a specific version of OPL but i'm not sure on this, plus it's pricey, hard to find, and it doesn't add anything over a Router with an HDD connected.
> 
> I have this simple setup to my Slim, it works without problems, cheap and with any OPL version. The Router is the old one of my previous ISP so i didn't have to buy a new one. it is connected to the Slim and to PC, both ethernet.
> 
> ...


Nice! Are there any specific pros/cons between a router and raspberry pi?


----------



## Flame (Mar 9, 2022)

hello baby


----------



## Leon11 (Mar 10, 2022)

Shadow-Zero said:


> Nice! Are there any specific pros/cons between a router and raspberry pi?


I don't know. I think a router is easier to setup, just attack on a PC with the external HDD connected to USB port of the router one time to setup the SMB share connection via the browser page setup of the router and that's it.


----------



## Maeson (Mar 13, 2022)

You can already find these things on sites like Aliexpress and Ebay, at around 14/17 euros. It goes up if you need a frew mc boot memory card, but you can install that by yourself on a MC of your own.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 17, 2022)

anyone have a guide/tutorial to split iso's bigger then 4GB all the video ones only work with NTFS and the card needs to be FAT32


----------



## smf (Mar 17, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> so is the hardware wired identical to MX4SIO and just the software side is different or no?


MX4SIO is the new name for SIO2SD as that name was already taken.

There are a few different revisions of the hardware and the latest pcb includes multiple options for populating components, but in general they are all compatible with the same software. I bought one off ebay in january and it was the least populated option, so no detection if the memory card is removed etc. Be careful what you buy.

There isn't much you can do fundamentally differently though as the SD card is operating in SPI mode using dedicated CS/CLK/DI/DO pins on the PS2 memory card slot. It's only stability and card detection that can change.

The software runs the card at 24mhz, so you do need to be a bit careful about how you build it.


----------



## Maeson (Mar 17, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> anyone have a guide/tutorial to split iso's bigger then 4GB all the video ones only work with NTFS and the card needs to be FAT32


----------



## esmith13 (Mar 17, 2022)

smf said:


> MX4SIO is the new name for SIO2SD as that name was already taken.
> 
> There are a few different revisions of the hardware and the latest pcb includes multiple options for populating components, but in general they are all compatible with the same software. I bought one off ebay in january and it was the least populated option, so no detection if the memory card is removed etc. Be careful what you buy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. 
Is there any easy way to tell if the one I built myself follows a newer or older method? I guess the first question should have been does it even matter which method my DIY card used? The only electronic component in my build is a resistor, if it helps to know.


----------



## smf (Mar 17, 2022)

esmith13 said:


> Thanks for the info.
> Is there any easy way to tell if the one I built myself follows a newer or older method? I guess the first question should have been does it even matter which method my DIY card used? The only electronic component in my build is a resistor, if it helps to know.


You can check the latest schematic here https://www.psx-place.com/threads/m...d-sd-driver-for-the-ps2-sio2-interface.29210/


----------



## vstar950 (Mar 18, 2022)

Ok guys. Can this be used with winhiip to have large iso's?


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 18, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> anyone have a guide/tutorial to split iso's bigger then 4GB all the video ones only work with NTFS and the card needs to be FAT32


You can do that with USBUtil, it will create a bunch of files split around 1GB or so.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 18, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> You can do that with USBUtil, it will create a bunch of files split around 1GB or so.


Did u not see the reply?


----------



## CoolMe (Mar 18, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Did u not see the reply?





Maeson said:


>



This? *↑ *i just didnt click on the video, even though i know that the guy does a good job with his videos.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 18, 2022)

vstar950 said:


> Ok guys. Can this be used with winhiip to have large iso's?


Fat32


----------



## vstar950 (Mar 18, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Fat32


I do not believe WINHIIP is fat32. Rather its own kimd of format. So can WINHIIP be used on this mx4sio sd card successfully to boot 4.3gb games and above?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 18, 2022)

vstar950 said:


> I do not believe WINHIIP is fat32. Rather its own kimd of format. So can WINHIIP be used on this mx4sio sd card successfully to boot 4.3gb games and above?


Fat32


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2022)

I may have to try this.  how much do these things cost and where can I buy one?  I really don't want to replace my ps2's laser, yet again.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I may have to try this. how much do these things cost and where can I buy one? I really don't want to replace my ps2's laser, yet again.


https://www.heldergametech.com/shop/ps2/mc2sio-microsd-iso-loader/


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> https://www.heldergametech.com/shop/ps2/mc2sio-microsd-iso-loader/


we shall see if I can get one.  I can wait though.  the ps2 emulator on retroarch via the series x is decent.  the four games I tried work, the only one that doesn't is that mystical ninja leak from working designs.  I heard it only works on official hardware, so no emulators can run it.  I think it's a prototype but complete.  it crashes retroarch on the series x iirc.


----------



## vstar950 (Mar 18, 2022)

If you want to make your own.


----------



## vstar950 (Mar 18, 2022)

This is the link to order one

https://www.heldergametech.com/product-category/ps2/


----------



## vstar950 (Mar 18, 2022)

Probably not a good idea to damage a magicgate card.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 18, 2022)

can you save on this micro sd card as well?


----------



## vstar950 (Mar 18, 2022)

That is yet to be known for me yet. That was my question as well. Possibly virtual memory card. I do that with my flashdrive on my slim.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 18, 2022)

godreborn said:


> can you save on this micro sd card as well?


Nope


----------



## vstar950 (Mar 19, 2022)

Have you tried and made sure?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 19, 2022)

vstar950 said:


> Have you tried and made sure?


Yes


----------



## godreborn (Mar 20, 2022)

is there a size limit to using this, and are most games compatible?  I might use one of my 1TB micro sd cards from the two switches I plan to sell, then sell off the other one.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 20, 2022)

godreborn said:


> is there a size limit to using this, and are most games compatible? I might use one of my 1TB micro sd cards from the two switches I plan to sell, then sell off the other one.


Heard 256GB is max


----------



## godreborn (Mar 20, 2022)

I just bought a 256GB micro sd card in preparation.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

they're back in stock (just bought one).


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> they're back in stock (just bought one).


Just "ONE" ?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 25, 2022)

do I need more than one?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> do I need more than one?


I always have the last laugh


----------



## subcon959 (Mar 26, 2022)

Out of stock again. These things are flying off the shelf.


----------



## Girtana1 (Mar 27, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Out of stock again. These things are flying off the shelf.


Got my hands on one luckily to hook my dad up with some classics he's been talking about lately, just waiting for a 128GB PNY SD card in the mail now as no SanDisk SD I have will work with it, the only reason I know its even working at all is because of a no brand 4GB SD I have on hand lol


----------



## fababop (Mar 29, 2022)

can somebody confirm is this also works with loading PS1 games off of the memcard?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 29, 2022)

fababop said:


> can somebody confirm is this also works with loading PS1 games off of the memcard?


No PSX support yet


----------



## fababop (Mar 29, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> No PSX support yet


just curious, if there would be support for it, would it be on the software side (freemcboot) or hardware side (the mc2sio memcard itself)?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Mar 29, 2022)

fababop said:


> just curious, if there would be support for it, would it be on the software side (freemcboot) or hardware side (the mc2sio memcard itself)?


Nether of those it be on the OPL side and there is no hardware to update on the MC2SIO side its just an SD card adaptor


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 1, 2022)

This is a cool project that I agree is mostly geared towards slim 

if you got a phat go hdd.

even though mini router ethernet to usb is more performant and if it’s your only ps2 maybe do this but  it makes the slim more cumbersome overall imo. I like the streamlined memory card solution.


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 1, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> Out of stock again. These things are flying off the shelf.



theyre in stock rn


----------



## djpannda (Apr 1, 2022)

I just received two, Really nice but its  very finicky loading games on the Menu, more times then Not I have to eject the SD and plug it back in (the sd, not the MC2SIO) and I don't know if its because I was testing it on a Mac or  the OPL but its picky on the ISO


----------



## subcon959 (Apr 1, 2022)

playstays_shun said:


> theyre in stock rn


I don't need one yet as I'm using a phat with hdd.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 1, 2022)

djpannda said:


> I just received two, Really nice but its very finicky loading games on the Menu, more times then Not I have to eject the SD and plug it back in (the sd, not the MC2SIO) and I don't know if its because I was testing it on a Mac or the OPL but its picky on the ISO


That's well known about the having to take out and put back in teto talked about it


----------



## djpannda (Apr 1, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> I don't need one yet as I'm using a phat with hdd


Yea I have a phat with a custom Sata drive modem as my main ps2.. but I have couple of slims that I wouldnt mind using ..  plus imma sucker for new retro tech


----------



## djpannda (Apr 1, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> That's well known about the having to take out and put back in teto talked about it


Yea I was following the thread..so I was expecting it but  it’s just weird I have to do it 4 out of 5 times.. but I can’t wait for more software updates.. !! I’m unrealistically hoping for 100% compatibility..


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 2, 2022)

djpannda said:


> Yea I was following the thread..so I was expecting it but  it’s just weird I have to do it 4 out of 5 times.. but I can’t wait for more software updates.. !! I’m unrealistically hoping for 100% compatibility..



In game reset breaks it. 

Have to just power down the system when done playing and fire the slim up again. Ideal to have fmcb auto boot into opl


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 2, 2022)

playstays_shun said:


> In game reset breaks it.
> 
> Have to just power down the system when done playing and fire the slim up again. Ideal to have fmcb auto boot into opl


How do u get it to autoboot?


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 2, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> How do u get it to autoboot?


https://www.ps2-home.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1727

Also has added benefit of using pademu right away when you fire up your ps2, if you rely on that vs navigating into opl from fmcb menu from regular controller first and then being able to use pademu


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

question: I'm confused by a point right now, does this work with a ps2 slim?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> question: I'm confused by a point right now, does this work with a ps2 slim?


Yes


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Yes


also, to be clear, this micro sd card will work?  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0897BBCYP?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image&th=1


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> also, to be clear, this micro sd card will work? https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0897BBCYP?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image&th=1


No idea


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> No idea


What do you use?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> What do you use?


Did u format it correctly?


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Did u format it correctly?


I'm still using h2testw on it, but I won't be able to test it for at least a week


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 4, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I'm still using h2testw on it, but I won't be able to test it for at least a week


Well when u do make use it's fat32 16k cluster size


----------



## godreborn (Apr 4, 2022)

It says team group 256gb works, but I don't know about team group go.


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> also, to be clear, this micro sd card will work?  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0897BBCYP?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image&th=1



yep that one works


----------



## fleamsy (Apr 5, 2022)

I can't get my games to show up and i followed all the steps of the video is it because of my sd? I have a SanDisk Ultra Plus 60gb


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 5, 2022)

fleamsy said:


> I can't get my games to show up and i followed all the steps of the video is it because of my sd? I have a SanDisk Ultra Plus 60gb


SanDisk is known to not work


----------



## fleamsy (Apr 5, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> SanDisk is known to not work


Bummer i'll try another thanks


----------



## godreborn (Apr 5, 2022)

playstays_shun said:


> yep that one works


it's legit.  it just finished:


----------



## Girtana1 (Apr 5, 2022)

godreborn said:


> also, to be clear, this micro sd card will work?  https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0897BBCYP?ref=ppx_pt2_dt_b_prod_image&th=1


I picked up a 128GB PNY card for mine, I can't even really recommend the MC2SIO all that much though because a great majority of the games I was interested in do not work on this thing and its painstaking to troubleshoot and test each mode on OPL, I don't have the highest hopes for this thing getting great library support anywhere in the near future either because it seems OPL is not updated very often at all, pretty damn disappointed with this thing, I mean for $20 it doesn't feel like a complete loss (until you find out no SD you have on hand works I guess lol) and even the build quality just seems like they're rushed out of the door, yknow, all the stuff reviewers won't mention


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Girtana1 said:


> I picked up a 128GB PNY card for mine, I can't even really recommend the MC2SIO all that much though because a great majority of the games I was interested in do not work on this thing and its painstaking to troubleshoot and test each mode on OPL, I don't have the highest hopes for this thing getting great library support anywhere in the near future either because it seems OPL is not updated very often at all, pretty damn disappointed with this thing, I mean for $20 it doesn't feel like a complete loss (until you find out no SD you have on hand works I guess lol) and even the build quality just seems like they're rushed out of the door, yknow, all the stuff reviewers won't mention


List of games that didn't work please?


----------



## Girtana1 (Apr 5, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> List of games that didn't work please?


Manhunt (1+2), Resident Evil 4, Simpsons Hit and Run, can't remember what else off the top of my head, I might mess with it some more today


----------



## Maeson (Apr 6, 2022)

I got one of these things (a bit of a surprise I must say) and been trying a bit. It booted up every game I tried (around 12~15) except Gradius V. 

Games like God Hand, Romacing Saga, Dragon Quest 8 and FF12 IZJS worked fine to my surprise, the Katamari games also work (thank goodness) and other smaller ones like Mr. Moskito or the Contras too. Videos play fine (I seriously did not see any difference from playing them from disc, but I'm sure it could depend on the quality of the video itself, most games didn't have super high quality videos though) and games run well. Of course I haven't put much time into each one yet as I only got it two days ago, but I've read people left games running for 14 hours and they didn't freeze or lose connection to the MX4SIO, so that sounds great.

It's rather surprising how well it works considering it is reading games through a Memory Card slot, specially when looking at the USB slots right next to it. Makes no sense to me, as at most the system would need to read mere kilobytes out of a MC.

I have a PS2 Slim 75004 model by the way. I did have no issue with having to eject and insert the SD card for it to read games at all, it has been very solid, but of course that will depend a lot with how the device was made; some of these things seems to be only "slide the sd in" while others have that "click-y" slot that keeps the sd card in place.

From what people say in psx-place, Sandisk cards do not work at all. I used a Samsung Evo Plus 64GB and that worked fine. It is recommended to format it FAT32 with 16kb clusters.

Of course the question will be if OPL will get worked on with some level of consistency. Right now the most important thing would be either fixing saving the configuration of OPL on the BDM3 version (which can save/load games from the MC on port 1) or making saving/loading games work on the main OPL version, right now 1.2.0 I think.

Having to activate the USB/BDM load every time you open OPL is a bit annoying, but hey, for now it'll do.

It definitely is a large step up from USB loading. Games that I never got to boot on USB, play fine on these thing. I don't expect every game to work, but just being able to play something like those long rpgs like Romancing Saga above or those replayable quick games fine through an SD card is awesome and will take a huge load off the disc reader, because those things can fail in many ways beyond the lens getting worn out.


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 7, 2022)

Girtana1 said:


> Manhunt (1+2), Resident Evil 4, Simpsons Hit and Run, can't remember what else off the top of my head, I might mess with it some more today



you've tried with pad emu on and off? That can change compatibility, sometimes on makes it more likely to work and other times the opposite depending on title

pad emu on but can turn 1P off if you dont actually use pad emu


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> it's legit.  it just finished:
> 
> View attachment 304864



I don't even worry about that stuff haha I buy microcenter mostly and its from microcenter

and in this case, team group was sold by team group as well. 

Id be a lot more cautious of other microSD's shipped+sold by amazon since ive heard they source counterfeits mistakenly a decent amount


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

playstays_shun said:


> I don't even worry about that stuff haha I buy microcenter mostly and its from microcenter
> 
> and in this case, team group was sold by team group as well.
> 
> Id be a lot more cautious of other microSD's shipped+sold by amazon since ive heard they source counterfeits mistakenly a decent amount


I check all just in case.


----------



## Flame (Apr 7, 2022)

got mine to work which i brought from aliexpress. i brought kingston sd card. playing ICO right now


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

when they say a magic gate memory card, they mean an official (oem) card, correct?  I know sony used magic gate on the psp as well, and I think it's to distinguish official from fake or something.


----------



## Maeson (Apr 7, 2022)

MagicGate is fancy words for saying "We're Sony and we force encryption so people have to buy our proprietary devices" more or less. It's a form of DRM basically, and is how Sony tried to keep out third party companies from producing things to be used with Sony's consoles, or music devices (because believe it or not, it started with music).

This is why certain PS1 and PS2 games can't save or load (or corrupt your memory card) if you're not using an official one. That also goes for phones, camcoders, etc. I don't know if things like FreeMCBoot really need the MagicGate to work... Could be something else, maybe people tend to recommend official ones because of the 8MB size itself. 

I've read that with larger memory cards the system gets boggled trying to look beyond the 8MB, and that can lead to issues, which is the reason often cited as to why Sony never introduced larger official cards (beyond you know, trying to make people buy several small ones instead of just a large one).

If anything I guess other officially licensed cards also use MagicGate and come in 8MB so they could potentially work. But now that I think about it, if the MX4SIO gets traction we'll probably see many memory cards destroyed to repurpose them...


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

Maeson said:


> MagicGate is fancy words for saying "We're Sony and we force encryption so people have to buy our proprietary devices" more or less. It's a form of DRM basically, and is how Sony tried to keep out third party companies from producing things to be used with Sony's consoles, or music devices (because believe it or not, it started with music).
> 
> This is why certain PS1 and PS2 games can't save or load (or corrupt your memory card) if you're not using an official one. That also goes for phones, camcoders, etc. I don't know if things like FreeMCBoot really need the MagicGate to work... Could be something else, maybe people tend to recommend official ones because of the 8MB size itself.
> 
> ...


so an official memory card should be magic gate?


----------



## Maeson (Apr 7, 2022)

They should, yes, if it's branded as licensed by Sony. I remember seeing Madcatz and Nyko memory cards with the MagicGate logo back in the day, and I don't think those companies would like to risk getting sued by lying with the MagicGate thing, Sony would have easily slap them out of existence. 

I remember seeing people using FreeMCBoot with those sort of cards, so I imagine they're good enough?


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 7, 2022)

Maeson said:


> They should, yes, if it's branded as licensed by Sony. I remember seeing Madcatz and Nyko memory cards with the MagicGate logo back in the day, and I don't think those companies would like to risk getting sued by lying with the MagicGate thing, Sony would have easily slap them out of existence.
> 
> I remember seeing people using FreeMCBoot with those sort of cards, so I imagine they're good enough?


They are. They were licensed to use MagicGate from Sony. Other ones included Kemco and Datel.


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 7, 2022)

godreborn said:


> when they say a magic gate memory card, they mean an official (oem) card, correct?  I know sony used magic gate on the psp as well, and I think it's to distinguish official from fake or something.



Pretty sure 3rd party MagicGate branded that actually are the board inside, not just some knockoff, are fine too as mentioned.. to put FMCB on to point to MC2SIO

Helder's stock photo of FMCB pre-loaded MC's, seems to have 3rd party ones and says he ships a mix of OEM + 3rd party but theyre tested

a non-magic gate FMCB memory card will likely not work


----------



## godreborn (Apr 7, 2022)

you put opl on that magic gate card?  sorry, never soft modded a ps2 before.  mine is a hard mod, but I think the laser is going out again.


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 7, 2022)

I think you can install FreeMcboot on a generic (non OEM) PS2 MC iirc, not sure how reliable it'll be or if it'll corrupt itself after while.. but you can install it on one of those.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> I think you can install FreeMcboot on a generic (non OEM) PS2 MC iirc, not sure how reliable it'll be or if it'll corrupt itself after while.. but you can install it on one of those.


Opl will not work on them


----------



## CoolMe (Apr 7, 2022)

Shadow#1 said:


> Opl will not work on them


Not sure.. did you test it yourself? OPL refuses to load?


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 7, 2022)

CoolMe said:


> Not sure.. did you test it yourself? OPL refuses to load?


The creator of this device tried many times


----------



## Shadow#1 (Apr 7, 2022)

So I know for a fact it won't


----------



## Maeson (Apr 8, 2022)

OPL can be loaded from different places. For example I've been doing so from a USB drive through uLaunchElf, where I had a couple games that worked.

But for MX4SIO, from what I've seen, the current version of OPL cannot have both USB and the MX4SIO working at the same time (when USB was recognized, the other wasn't for example) so using the memory card in slot 0 is the way to go.

It is a rather clean setup compared to other ways, without having an hdd or needing to have the system connected to something else to use SMB.

Once you have the main memory card set up, with FreeMCBoot you can boot directly from OPL by holding a button, so it is pretty easy to launch games.

Modchips shouldn't be an issue. The one I have has a Matrix Infinity (quite a surprise when I opened it to clean it when I bought it) and doesn't cause issues.

And yes, the disc reader of the PS2 is infamous for issues. I had to replace the lens on this one when I got it too...


----------



## fleamsy (Apr 10, 2022)

Hello, I’m trying to sell my mc2sio card and mcboot card with FMC 1.966 w/Opl to someone to someone with a slim PS2. I installed opl on my fat PS2 and was wondering if there would be any more installing or if it would work plug and play


----------



## zfreeman (Apr 10, 2022)

Maeson said:


> the memory card in slot 0 is the way to go.


Don't most games use only the 1st slot for saves? Then the most optimum setup would be MX4SIO in the 2nd slot for games, with a regular memory card in the first slot for saves.


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 10, 2022)

you can still save games on a FMCB memory card , just less space because has FMCB stuff

and once game boots you can swap MC with a regular one if you need one with more space , or are already using a different one for saves


----------



## FloDoc (Apr 11, 2022)

playstays_shun said:


> you can still save games on a FMCB memory card , just less space because has FMCB stuff
> 
> and once game boots you can swap MC with a regular one if you need one with more space , or are already using a different one for saves


What version of OPL are you using for saving? I can't seem to figure it out. I use the 1629 version but my games won't show up in the menu. I use 1.2 the games show and play great, but it won't recognize mc0, even if I swap the cards after boot. Any advice to give?


----------



## Maeson (Apr 11, 2022)

To see and be able to load save files from memory cards on slot 0, you need the BDM3 beta version, or 1629 as you name it. What you need to do is, once you boot OPL, go to settings. There are like three "groups" of options, the first option of the third group needs to be set as automatic. I can't recall the name, but it has "USB" on it. It acts as if it's the BDM option in OPL 1.2.0.

Then you should be able to see games. I was stumped at that point myself too.


----------



## FloDoc (Apr 11, 2022)

Maeson said:


> To see and be able to load save files from memory cards on slot 0, you need the BDM3 beta version, or 1629 as you name it. What you need to do is, once you boot OPL, go to settings. There are like three "groups" of options, the first option of the third group needs to be set as automatic. I can't recall the name, but it has "USB" on it. It acts as if it's the BDM option in OPL 1.2.0.
> 
> Then you should be able to see games. I was stumped at that point myself too.


Ya, it's weird, that's exactly how I have it set up, but the games won't appear on either of the BDM versions, but will show and play on almost any other version haha. I wonder if it's because I'm using a PHAT model 30001 series? I realize this project is meant more for slims.


----------



## Maeson (Apr 11, 2022)

It should work regardless of model.

You could try to delete the config files on the memory card, I myself couldn't even boot BDM3 until I erased them; and be sure you exit the settings by pressing X on exit instead of pressing circle or the changes won't take effect.


----------



## FloDoc (Apr 11, 2022)

Maeson said:


> It should work regardless of model.
> 
> You could try to delete the config files on the memory card, I myself couldn't even boot BDM3 until I erased them; and be sure you exit the settings by pressing X on exit instead of pressing circle or the changes won't take effect.


This is so embarrassing hahaha! I had a usb stick plugged in, without even thinking about it. Turns out, it was trying to read games from the usb first, which makes sense lol. Unplugged it, all is working perfectly now!


----------



## Maeson (Apr 12, 2022)

Glad that you got it working! I made the same mistake too, I forgot to mention it, sorry!


----------



## FloDoc (Apr 12, 2022)

Getting some pretty solid compatibility so far. I'm going to be filling out the compatibility list as much as I can. I can report that SP microSD cards are working well!


----------



## ypcjo (Apr 19, 2022)

Anyone got any issues with Opl not reading your card ? Just got mines and set everything up for it to run, and the only thing I can see my iso files in is from my usb. Any ideas on what I might be doing wrong ?


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Apr 28, 2022)

ypcjo said:


> Anyone got any issues with Opl not reading your card ? Just got mines and set everything up for it to run, and the only thing I can see my iso files in is from my usb. Any ideas on what I might be doing wrong ?


what if you pull it out and reinsert while in OPL (MC2SIO not microSD)


----------



## playstays_shun (Apr 28, 2022)

JFizDaWiz said:


> what if you pull it out and reinsert while in OPL (MC2SIO not microSD)



I have ejected microSd and re-inserted and re-detected

I havent tried the MC2SIO but I think would be similar/the same.

if you do IGR, it breaks this so you have to power down after every game and re-power up your ps2 to get it to recognize game list again FYI

seems like something they'd have to fix on OPL side but I think the compatible build is old now (a year or so iirc) and havent seen much movement there


----------



## JFizDaWiz (Apr 29, 2022)

yah when it doesn't detect my games I just remove the MC2SIO and plug it back in while in OPL and it shows up


----------



## Shadow-Zero (May 1, 2022)

Taking my first steps into the world of FMCB and also considering the MC2SIO. Was there ever a follow up guide on GBATemp for FMCB https://gbatemp.net/threads/freemcboot-faq-install-guide.292229/ ?


----------



## tempest2084 (May 2, 2022)

This may be an odd question but does anyone know if you can use MC2SIO along with an internal HDD?  I have a HDD full I games I don't want to mess with, but I'd like to add some more so I figured MC2SIO would be a good way to do that.  Can you use both together or will OPL get confused?


----------



## FloDoc (May 2, 2022)

tempest2084 said:


> This may be an odd question but does anyone know if you can use MC2SIO along with an internal HDD?  I have a HDD full I games I don't want to mess with, but I'd like to add some more so I figured MC2SIO would be a good way to do that.  Can you use both together or will OPL get confused?


Yes, you can. The MC2SIO games show up in the USB or BDM menu and the HDD shows in the HDD menu. If you don't see the menus then you need to activate them in the settings.


----------



## tempest2084 (May 2, 2022)

Thanks.  Second odd question:  If you have a FMCB memory card in one slot and the MC2SIO in the other slot, where do you save games to?  Do you have to use the FMCB memory card or can you save games to the SD card in the MC2SIO?


----------



## FloDoc (May 4, 2022)

tempest2084 said:


> Thanks.  Second odd question:  If you have a FMCB memory card in one slot and the MC2SIO in the other slot, where do you save games to?  Do you have to use the FMCB memory card or can you save games to the SD card in the MC2SIO?


There are only 2 versions of OPL where saves work, but they would have to go on the FMCB card, swap out for another MC after game boot (once game is booted FMCB card isn't needed for gameplay), or use VMC, VMC will write to MC2SIO, but it's super slow.


----------



## Shadow#1 (May 4, 2022)

tempest2084 said:


> Thanks. Second odd question: If you have a FMCB memory card in one slot and the MC2SIO in the other slot, where do you save games to? Do you have to use the FMCB memory card or can you save games to the SD card in the MC2SIO?


U just take the fmcb memory card out after boot and put your primary saveing card in


----------



## godreborn (May 4, 2022)

I'm trying to install opl or go through the tutorial, but whenever I select to launch ulaunch.elf from fmcb I get a black screen.


----------



## godreborn (May 4, 2022)

nm, I figured it out.  it was black screening on everything.  the problem is the modchip.  I have to press start to disable it, then reset at boot up.  ulaunch is working now.


----------



## godreborn (May 5, 2022)

we have success.  I just patched tales of destiny the director's cut into english, and I'm using mode 2 from the mc2sio.  no skipping.  the picture is from before I patched it, split it, then used mode 2:


----------



## godreborn (May 6, 2022)

Is the compatibility with the mc2sio the same for all compatible cards?  I'm trying to figure out why Mega Man anniversary collection isn't working.  Do you think a modchip could be affecting it even though it's disabled?  Does that game have ap?


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

is anyone else having trouble inserting the micro sd card into the mc2sio?  it keeps falling into the device when I try it, so I have to take off the back, then insert it, rescrew it back on.  it's frustrating if you need to add or remove something.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

I'm going to try using some gaffers tape to cover up the gap in the mc2sio.  that should work, I think.


----------



## godreborn (May 15, 2022)

fyi, the gaffers tape method worked.


----------



## gradius3 (May 23, 2022)

As I only used discs on my Phat PS2 in the past I recently bought the FreeMcBoot + MC2SIO Bundle from Helders as it seemed to be a nice and easy solution. Many games working good and I love the device. But there are more than just few games not working. So I figured trying to get games running off my HDD which I never really tried before. And I am relly at a loss here. Not sure if this is the right thread but I have a feeling it could be an issue with the OPL Beta version which is used on my MC from Helders. But maybe the issue is something else. I am trying to use MC2SIO as well as HDD on my Phat PS2 which was just confirmed to be working here in this thread.

I formatted my Seagate SATA 80GB with winhiip as well via uLaunchElf from my PS2 at a later time to just get the same result. Games could be loaded to HDD and are displayed correctly in OPL. But starting a game leaves me at the "load config" message (freeze). Trying to alter a game's setting and saving freezes my console as well.

Funny thing is, when I put the same HDD in another PHAT I own (Disc drive not working here) it works and plays those games BUT only by using some old FreeMcBoot Memory Card I have bought with it ages ago. This old MC does not work on my regular used PS2 though (MC is dispayed with corrupted data). So I tried using the Helders MC on the other PHAT, but it isn't working there.

So I have a recent FreeMcBoot MC for use with the MC2SIO on my fully functional PS2. And I have a working HDD setup with an old FreeMcBoot MC on a PS2 with a broken Disc Drive. So what can I do to have both on my functional PS2? Any suggestions? I am feeling like a dumbass here!


----------



## FloDoc (May 24, 2022)

gradius3 said:


> As I only used discs on my Phat PS2 in the past I recently bought the FreeMcBoot + MC2SIO Bundle from Helders as it seemed to be a nice and easy solution. Many games working good and I love the device. But there are more than just few games not working. So I figured trying to get games running off my HDD which I never really tried before. And I am relly at a loss here. Not sure if this is the right thread but I have a feeling it could be an issue with the OPL Beta version which is used on my MC from Helders. But maybe the issue is something else. I am trying to use MC2SIO as well as HDD on my Phat PS2 which was just confirmed to be working here in this thread.
> 
> I formatted my Seagate SATA 80GB with winhiip as well via uLaunchElf from my PS2 at a later time to just get the same result. Games could be loaded to HDD and are displayed correctly in OPL. But starting a game leaves me at the "load config" message (freeze). Trying to alter a game's setting and saving freezes my console as well.
> 
> ...


AFAIK, the Helder kit comes with specific versions of OPL and FreeMCBoot, which have greater compatibility with MC2SIO. If you want to use HDD, I would suggest downloading the most recent stable build of OPL from PS2-Home and updating a FMCB card to the most recent version. That should fix your issues.


----------



## johsam (May 25, 2022)

Got my Bitfunx MX4SIO from aliexpress earlyer this week.

Most games I put on it runs fine from my Samsung Pro 32GB sd but not The Simpsons Game.
If I stay inside the house to long the games freezes up and I have to reset the PS2. Anyone else here had this problem?

According to the compability-list it should run fine so I'm starting to think this is one of those samsung-sdcard related issues I have been reading about so I'm thinking of picking up a 128GB Kingstong instead.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1zHxhwT4nSkrCCAqJNlSndw1Yeh_9g3eL/edit#gid=2095482473


----------



## godreborn (May 25, 2022)

johsam said:


> Got my Bitfunx MX4SIO from aliexpress earlyer this week.
> 
> Most games I put on it runs fine from my Samsung Pro 32GB sd but not The Simpsons Game.
> If I stay inside the house to long the games freezes up and I have to reset the PS2. Anyone else here had this problem?
> ...


I talked to helder about my issue with Mega Man anniversary collection not working.  And, he believes there's some compatibility issues among cards, because he can't run final fantasy xii, yet I can.


----------



## matttintoshplus (May 25, 2022)

spellforce7 said:


> you can make this thing yourself too from any ps1 or ps2 memorycard with very little soldering skills.


Hello stranger, where can one find the info in order to make one?


----------



## FloDoc (May 27, 2022)

matttintoshplus said:


> Hello stranger, where can one find the info in order to make one?


https://heldergametech.com/product-category/ps2/ 

it says out of stock, but from what I hear, it's because he makes them per order. So reach out to Helder. Otherwise there are clones on AliExpress that work fine. I made mine, so I can't actually speak to the quality of either of them. But, both products seem to work fine according to the community at large. The compatibility falls more in the SD card you use.


----------



## gradius3 (May 30, 2022)

FloDoc said:


> AFAIK, the Helder kit comes with specific versions of OPL and FreeMCBoot, which have greater compatibility with MC2SIO. If you want to use HDD, I would suggest downloading the most recent stable build of OPL from PS2-Home and updating a FMCB card to the most recent version. That should fix your issues.


Thank you!!! That did the trick!


----------



## Davide849 (Jun 17, 2022)

Speaking about OPL BDM3 beta, I have 3 ps2 (1 fat model, 50001, and two slims, 1 70xxx and the other 77xxx) and I was never able to boot up OPL BDM3 beta, in none of them.  Black screen. I tried to cancel opl config files, then the folder, install FMCB 1.953, format, and install 1.966 (even the Helder files). Nothing. I really don't know what can be the issue. The only OPL that works fine with me is ifcaro 1.2.0 beta 1826, but no saves, of course.


----------



## FloDoc (Jun 19, 2022)

Have you tried different SD cards? That may be your issue. I know I had that exact issue and using a compatible SD card worked. I used SP cards, they work great and are usually a decent price.


----------



## Davide849 (Jun 19, 2022)

FloDoc said:


> Have you tried different SD cards? That may be your issue. I know I had that exact issue and using a compatible SD card worked. I used SP cards, they work great and are usually a decent price.


I bought a 128 gb PNY, that is compatible. I used an OPL version (non BDM, ifcaro) and the game were loaded pretty fine, but it was impossible to save (no memory card in port 1, every game I tried).  OPL BDM, that is supposed to solve the saving issue, doesn't work in any of the 3 ps2 I have. It flashes white like every other OPL, but it doesn't start. Black Screen.
BTW i tried to launch OPL BDM3 without MC2SIO inserted, the result is always the same on all the three ps2.


----------



## Maeson (Jun 22, 2022)

Erase the config files on the Memory Card card from the older versions of OPL and try again, I remember having the same issue.


----------



## nl255 (Jun 22, 2022)

Shadow-Zero said:


> Nice! Are there any specific pros/cons between a router and raspberry pi?



No need to learn Linux which can be hard for people unfamiliar with it, especially when it comes to getting used to using hjkl for navigation (instead of arrow keys) when editing text files.  Hell, the hjkl stuff is something I still struggle with to this day.


----------



## Davide849 (Jun 23, 2022)

I've discovered that my 64 mb memory card was not original, even if it seemed so (it had the magicgate logo also). I used an original 8mb memory card and now OPL BDM3 works. Unfortunately I am having many compatibility problems and I will try with MX4SIO (I bought one), that is said to be much better. I hope. XD


----------



## FloDoc (Jun 25, 2022)

Ah, right. I forgot to mention that. It has to be a proper 8mb sony MagicGate MC. I'm glad you got it figured out. And yes, broadly, this set up is far from perfect and has many compatibility issues, at the moment.


----------



## godreborn (Jun 25, 2022)

FloDoc said:


> Ah, right. I forgot to mention that. It has to be a proper 8mb sony MagicGate MC. I'm glad you got it figured out. And yes, broadly, this set up is far from perfect and has many compatibility issues, at the moment.


I have six games total, of those, luckily, only one doesn't work.  it's my favorite game on the ps2 too, which is mega man anniversary collection.  I do own the disc though, and I bought a new, used ps2 off of ebay a month or two ago, and it has a working laser.  it had no problems reading the disc.  not only that but the dualsense controller works with that brook adapter.  it syncs almost instantly when you press the ps button.  I'm in heaven.


----------



## stev88982 (Aug 27, 2022)

can someone get which version opl best for mc2iso i need it


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 27, 2022)

stev88982 said:


> can someone get which version opl best for mc2iso i need it


The one on the ps2 mc2sio site


----------



## stev88982 (Aug 27, 2022)

thanks got the best version


----------



## Shadow#1 (Aug 29, 2022)

stev88982 said:


> thanks got the best version


What do u consider the best version?


----------

